
NASA's Web-Based Mission Control Framework - Open Sourced on GitHub - moby
https://github.com/nasa/openmct
======
gtirloni
Also shared these other times:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12339966](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12339966)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12349553](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12349553)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12344166](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12344166)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10266622](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10266622)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12352921](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12352921)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11346470](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11346470)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12369073](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12369073)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12334934](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12334934)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12341145](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12341145)

~~~
zeristor
As ever I check HN several times a day, and even go to the trouble of checking
the new items feed, but I had not seen it before.

Someone had posted a list of books recommended on HN, perhaps one on GitHub
projects would be a help too; albeit without the glint of affiliate cuts on
purchases.

